# January Meet - IUI Dates



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, well seeing at the last meet was such a success and we don't have long b4 Holly leaves us, can you all see which dates you can do, Holly you said mid Jan was best for you ? If we can't arrange anything for Jan   , then I WILL set up a webcam for sure, although might mean one side of the world being up at a very odd hour


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - that would be fab to do one in January. DH was only saying last night that he hoped there would be another one soon.  Can do any date except 21st as we are away.  I have done my vote.  14th January is my birthday so could be a double reason to get together!!!!!!


Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Candy!  Would be great to do it again for the last time    I've said yes to the first two dates - we fly out on the 29th so while the 28th would be a great way to end it all... probably best not commit  

H x

PS - excellent Moomin - we can all celebrate with you!


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Candy

What a fab idea.  I've ticked all the dates because I have no life!!!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OH ME ME ME I WANNA COME TOO   

Kelly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Any idea which part of the country?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No not yet struthie, just getting a date so everyone can put it in the calender as its fast approaching


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

I can do any date... Got no life either!!!

Looking forward to it xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

The 14th is looking good but not many voters, come on peeps !!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippee, 14th would be fab as it is also my birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Double reason to get together!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Where abouts will you be meeting up?

Would like to come along if it isn't too far away....

Dobby


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Dont know what everyone else thinks but it was nice having the meet at a hotel as you get a discount on the rooms and then you can drink without having to drive !!! It worked out quite well I thought,apart from the potatoes!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me, and as long as i am not working on the sunday then I might even stay over next time.  Particularly in january with dodgey weather, bad enough last weekend driving home in thick fog with DH asleep next to me!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

14th is fine bt me, i'll just make sure i'm not rostered to work on the sunday.......

Any idea of location yet  Like the hotel idea, will prob stay this time. 

If you need help organising let me know

S x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

14th jan would be good for us xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Starr, I haven't even thought about location, was hoping someone would want to organise it /hint hint, I just thought was really important what with Christmas and Holly leaving that we tried to find a date, could always have one running on the same day for those up North that would finding travelling down this way too far ?

I too think a hotel location is the best thing as people can arrive early etc


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi ya candy.

i've voted for either the 14th or the 28th.  pls count me in.  would love to say goodbye to holly, in the nicest possible way of course.
hope you and jacob are really well.

crxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

We are great thanks CR, hope all is going well with you  

A few people have suggested having the meet at the same place as we had it b4, as Kelly had been able to get a great rate on the food, the hotel was close to good shopping and had a swimming pool, if peeps wanted to make morte of a weekend of it, what does everyone think about that ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy

Sounds good to me, but please make sure the chef can cook potatoes this time!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

What was wrong with the potatoes lol


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What potatoes Struthie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OK so we really need to forget about the bloomin potatoes    

Candy-If everyone agrees that the same place is ok, I have no probs with arranging it again,I know Mel who works there and I am sure we can put our own sort of menu together  

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Brilliant thanks Kelly, anyone ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me, book it!!!!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ooh Kel - was just about to suggest this!  Great idea!

H xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Me, too!  Although I don't think I can make the first or last date, but if it's any of the others I'll be there.  Would really love to see you all again and meet some new faces.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys as the 14th is the most popular shall we confirm up for that day ??  Kim, Molly can you make the 14th ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippeeeeeeee................. that is my birthday to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Get it booked...

Just check exactly what's included in the meal... potatoesBrocolli?? Meat??

You'll never know unless you ask Ha Ha

Love S

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hayup,

Looks like its all agreed then !!!! would you all like me to provisionally book that date then?? 14th Jan 

       

Then I can start asking about the food  

Nobody likes chips do they 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Go for it!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes please Kelly, anyone know if Molly & Kim can make 14th ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

No probs Julie,I will dig out the paperwork and pm you in the morning 

Kelly  x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just thought I would post the hotell address for those who didn't makethe last meet !! Dont go booking a rooms yet though cos I will have to get a reference for discounts  

Cant wait to meet you all again  

Julie-have pm'd you the details too hunny 


Buckingham Beales Hotel
A421 Buckingham Ring Road
Buckingham
Bucks
MK18 1RY

Telephone: 01280 822622

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So who do we have so far, coming to the met (Correct me if I am wrong) anymore for anymore ??

Definates
Starr
Kelly & DH 
Moomin & DH
RachelB
Holly
CR
CK6
VIL & Moosey

Maybes
Molly

What about the rest of you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy,

I hopefully should be a deffinately,if that sounds mad   not quite sure what date we start our 1st IVF,Really hoping it doesnt clash 

I will call the hotel one day this week to provisionally book that date  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm a yes for the 14th!!

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah great stuff !!


Candy-shall we do a new thread like last time saying something like "anyone wanting to come to the meet please reply here" just tell me off if I am being bossy   

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - you have to come on the 14th - it's my birthday - and my DH will miss your DH,  he is looking forward to the boys chat in the bar - probably about rugby again!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sure Kelly go ajes, its all yours


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No idea what I was saying there, ahead maybe lol


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry Candy,didnt mean to ignore you,been feeling pants,will be back tomorrow to get it all sorted  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool Kelly - if you need a hand at all let me know........


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Phew it looks like I have that weekend off work ...... had an email from my new team leader, and asked her if there was any chance i could have holiday that weekend as it is my birthday, she said don't worry will start me on my shift pattern that will make sure that i have that weekend off...... yippeeee will be staying over this time....... not being mad person and driving 2 hours home........

Kelly any news yet on getting it booked?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats great news Moomin, lets hope theres a few more faces this time, we will ahve to *** places if we have a meal after every bite to get round instead of a course, or have a larger coursed meal


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

The lady at the hotel who did our booking is off this weekend so I will try to call her Monday when we get back to the hospital,then I will do a post for peeps to reply on if they wanna come!!!

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool.  Can't wait..... 5 weeks today ..... not that we are counting!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Crikey will deffo have to get another ticker for a count down when its booked


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Definates
Starr
Moomin & DH
RachelB
Holly
CR
CK6
VIL & Moosey

Maybes
Molly
Kelly & DH 

Sadly can't make this one (So we don't keep badgering them  )
Murtle


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Put me down for a place!!

Is it in buckingham again?

    

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm a definite!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

I have started a thread with more details for peeps to reply too 

Kj and Cathy- Have added you to the list  

Cant wait!!!!

Here is the link to the new thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44092.msg547102.html#msg547102

Kelly x


----------

